# New Accucraft Mason Bogie



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

FedEx brought my Christmas present on Saturday, a week early. This engine has been on my list for 30 plus years and the wait was worth it.

I purchased the TenMile as didn't want to be in the top 70 percent with the most being the San Juan. I will tell all of you that are waiting, that I have now seen both and you will not be disappointed, regardless of which one you purchased. They are both drop dead beautiful engines. Colors are striking and are not reflected in the pictures on their web site.

Accucraft is to be commended for doing a fine job on these engines. To my eye their best in construction, fidelity of detail, paint and obviously, decal work. These was not a single paint or decal flaw on the engine. An no solder joints that showed. I am sure Dave Fletcher is to take a lot of credit for this project and guiding Accucraft through all the possible pitfalls. 

The un-boxing is typical Accucraft with the engine in a cardboard box, then a red Accucraft box and then the metal tray. Take loose the four bolts at the corners of the wood tray that the engine is cocooned to. Removed the board through the top and start cutting all the tape that holds it on the board. Careful not to scratch the paint. 

There were a few things that had come loose in shipment. The bell clapper had unscrewed and the bell, clapper and nut were floating around in the packing. The right injector line snaps into the check valve and it had come out. Just pop it back in. These have to be popped out to remove the cab. The headlight was hanging limp on the smoke box front. Remove the two screws on the sides of the smoke box and the front comes out. You can then tweak the tabs that hold it on. 

Outside of that, the reach lever from the johnson bar is way too long. Requires cab removal to cut, tap and re attach. Another story. Email me if you want the directions.

I can't wait to test run it today. According to Bob Poli, they run great. Drive is by cogged belt. Motor is horizontal in boiler and gearbox is on #3 axle with horizontal shaft. Belt is right over pivot point. I have ordered some extra and according to Cliff it will be in stock soon.

A class #1 sound cam is included. Can't describe it, but it is a real piece of work. 

Electrical module is in cistern and has all the motor wiring, lighting and pickup wiring. Electrical pickup is 8 whee, two drivers and two rear truck. Very well designed. The lighting (my only ugh!!) is LED, to be replaced on mine with incandescent. 

Thank you Accucraft for making this a great Christmas, now to build all 5 of those Hartford kits I have been hiding. 

Jack Thompson said he would post some pictures of the engine. Those pictures are to follow. 

Roger Cutter
RGS East


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Roger, 

Can I ask for a copy of those instructions re first getting the cab off, and then shortening the Johnson Bar please?


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Rog, 

Thanks for the post. Are you going to put a battery/RC rig in yours? 

Mike


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

Answer to Peter's question. I will sit down and write up a description this PM and post it. Suffices to say "be careful" with the paint. 

To answer Mike Oates question, I have already laid out the AW - Phoenix installation and location for two speakers. Batteries on are order as that is the only thing I don't have right now. Will be using Li-Ion batteries at 14.8v. According to Bob Poli it runs great at that or less voltage. Nice feature is that the cistern deck lifts out. One speaker will go in the wood load and one I hope in the firebox with some nice lighting.

I just forwarded some outdoor pictures (yes the sun did come out) to Jack Thompson and he will be posting them. 

Will get back to you all this PM.

Thanks,

Roger Cutter
RGS East in 1:20.3 with a little DSP&P 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

Jack posted the pictures to the other thread, so go over there and I will continue the discussion on that one. I will post the cab removal there also.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#192988


Roger Cutter
RGS East in 1:20.3 


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

